
Replacement Galaxy Note 7s keep exploding–we're now up to five cases - fabian2k
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/were-now-up-to-five-reports-of-safe-galaxy-note-7s-exploding-worldwide/
======
MrFoof
The PR response thus far from Samsung is baffling to me. Samsung's worry at
this point should not their phones catching fire, but their brand's
reputation.

The textbook example (literally, books have been written about it) on how to
handle a case like this is The Tylenol Crisis[1] -- when Tylenol bottles on
the shelves were removed, laced with cyanide, then put back on the shelves
(killing seven). The perpetrator(s) has never been caught.

For those that don't remember...

* Johnson & Johnson recalled 100% of US inventory and had it destroyed. 31 million bottles, $100M (in 1982 dollars) loss.

* Tylenol was put back on the shelves with newly developed triple-seal tamper resistant packaging.

* Johnson & Johnsonl also issued coupons for a $2.50 discount, available in newspapers and by calling a toll-free telephone number.

* Johnson & Johnson also unleashed a massive marketing campaign aimed directly at the medical community, and had over 2000 sales people going out and making presentations on how they've tried to make this kind of tampering near impossible to go undetected again.

[1][http://www.aerobiologicalengineering.com/wxk116/TylenolMurde...](http://www.aerobiologicalengineering.com/wxk116/TylenolMurders/crisis.html)

------
memracom
Exactly what is the problem with these batteries? Who is responsible, i.e.is
there a 3rd party battery manufacturer involved? How do I know other Samsung
devices don't also have exploding batteries? How do I know that the battery
problem is isolated to only Samsung products?

What if this is a bigger more widespread problem that hasn't shown up yet
because it is affecting other new Samsung products and newer products from
other manufacturers?

What on earth is going on here?

Could the airlines be at fault somehow? Did they install faulty microwave
ovens that are causing the batteries to explode.

What on earth is really going on here?

This is not a Samsung issue any more. It is a global air transport safety
issue as well as a global product safety issue. Samsung has no right to
resolve this problem in private. The people must be informed about all the
facts.

Would you fly anywhere on any airline before this problem is completely
resolved?

------
mixedCase
Can someone explain to me how can Samsung fuck up this bad after decades in
the consumer electronics business and years as the market leader for
smartphones?

Is it just plain old greed cutting a particular corner or is this a more
complex science that I'm taking for granted?

~~~
hocuspocus
The bill of materials of a Samsung flagship phone is actually relatively high.

If it turns out to be simple physics, Samsung having pushed the battery-
capacity-to-phone-size ratio a bit too far, this would be your classic case of
a giant company putting so much pressure on its suppliers that they end up
committing to the impossible. Apple ran GTAT into bankruptcy the same way.

------
xwvvvvwx
I wouldn't want to be working in quality control at Samsung right now....

